# Gender Sorting



## BlueHadeda

I was just wondering about this. I know it's still fairly new and not really widelyspread available. But who of you would go for gender sorting? Where they sort the sperm into x and y, and give you back the one you desire to inject at the right time. 

For me, it's too late. This is our very last baby I'm pregnant with (I'm getting my tubes tied). So it's just all philosophical. But I do think if I had only one gender, just boys for example, and already 2 or 3 babies, I would've gone for this method if I could've find a dr that does it. Would you?


----------



## SabrinaKat

nope, not me - my LO was a miracle unto himself and probably my one and only (PCOS, age 43 at conception) and we were days from starting IVF -- he is healthy, adorable and my little man. Even if I got pregnant again (not trying) and it was another boy -- fine! (would have loved a little girl, but considering my odds, am happy with my LO (hence, delighted in my profile -- I never thought I'd even have a child!))

It's funny in my family: my grandmother only had 2 boys, my MIL only had 2 boys, my cousin only 4 girls, my step grandmother SIX boys.....

best wishes


----------



## Missy86

I dont think I could, as much as I wanted a girl I am a big believer in fate

I was meant to have 2 little boys


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

I would but I've looked into it and it's far too expensive. They do it in Spain and the USA and I researched it thoroughly.
I have 4 boys and number 5 is on the way. This is my last chance. I find out the gender on 31st April, fx xx


----------



## Wantapink1

I believe in fate and that I'm suppose to have 3 boys 
I don't believe in meddling with mother nature 
Even if someone said they would pay for the treatment abroad I wouldn't do it xx


----------



## Samie18

I would! I really wanted a girl and luckily got her! But if i had a boy i'd want a girl desperatly and dunno after how many tries i'd stop but if selecting was an option i'd take it if say i was 4 boys down the line.
But now i have my girl i wouldn't care if i had 10 boys now but i doubt i'll have anymore. But had she been a boy i would have more to try for my girl!


----------



## Missy86

Wantapink1 said:


> I believe in fate and that I'm suppose to have 3 boys
> I don't believe in meddling with mother nature
> Even if someone said they would pay for the treatment abroad I wouldn't do it xx

I dont think we should fiddle with nature either, look what happened in china with the 1 child policy and they all wanted boys. There could be a serious split in the number of girls/boys born if we all did this


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

But isn't ivf fiddling with nature? Isn't prescribing clomid fiddling with nature? In fact, if you want to really look at it, isn't all modern medicine fiddling with nature?
I don't see gender sorting any different to ivf, in fact it is a round of ivf but instead of blindly implanting an embryo the sex is determined beforehand.
Suppose it depends how desperate you are for a certain gender x


----------



## Missy86

but even with IVF normally you are not choosing the gender and I think it is a dangerous route to go down if everyone chooses to have girls we will have no boys simples.
Nature normally sorts it all out, I mean I think its something like 104 boys born for 1oo girls


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

I don't think "everyone" will use gender sorting and I don't think "everyone" will choose girl or even wants girls. Ladies suffer GD wanting boys as well as girls.
Again, I suppose it depends on how desperate you are to conceive a specific gender x


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Sorry but nature hasn't sorted anything for me, I've given nature ample chances and she doesn't seem to want to fulfill my dream! x


----------



## pixeldust

I considered it, and would do it if the costs weren't prohibitive. The places which do microsort will only do it for "balancing" (when you have 2 or more already of one sex) or to avoid one sex if it will carry a disease or illness.

Too expensive for us. Anyway, if we try for a third, and it's another boy, it's meant to be. I'm at peace with having boys now :)


----------

